

Show HN: Pirouette - my First OSX App (PivotalTracker Integration) - tta
http://getpirouette.com/

======
jamessb
The web-page should clearly state that it is a tool for working with
_PivotalTracker_ story numbers (this headline, and the App Store page, say so
but [http://getpirouette.com/](http://getpirouette.com/) itself doesn't).

Also, contact Pivotal and ask to be listed at
[http://www.pivotaltracker.com/help/thirdpartytools](http://www.pivotaltracker.com/help/thirdpartytools)

------
tta
This is my first mac app, so any feedback is certainly welcome.

